# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  šivanje pelena, 8. dio

## Anita-AZ

Evo, razradujem one size pelenu... dosla sam do slijedece ideje:
http://public.fotki.com/Anita-AZ/hom...ze-fitted.html

Ako tko ima jos dodatnih ideja za razraditi na bazi (ili ne) ove... dajte!!   :Smile:

----------


## Irchi

> Evo, razradujem one size pelenu... dosla sam do slijedece ideje:
> http://public.fotki.com/Anita-AZ/hom...ze-fitted.html
> 
> Ako tko ima jos dodatnih ideja za razraditi na bazi (ili ne) ove... dajte!!


 :Bye:  sir!

----------


## marta

:Laughing:  
draga, otkrivas toplu vodu!


 :Razz:  

sorry, bas me veseli tvoj entuzijazam!   :Aparatic:

----------


## Irchi

P.S. Ideja za one-size je *sjedi 5*!

----------


## Tiwi

Anita odlicno.

"Lijepa peleno"  alias "torbica"   -  pa u biti ti i ne treba aparat za drukere, jer ako kupis obicne drukercice oni se lijepo prisiju i super funkcionira. Imala sam tri takve pelene i drzale su odlicno.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> draga, otkrivas toplu vodu!
> 
> 
>  
> 
> sorry, bas me veseli tvoj entuzijazam!


Martica... a da ti meni das kroj tople vode?  :Grin:  Daj, pliz, trazim posvuda i nema.. Jel ima tko.. jel ima tko?


*IRCHI*... gdje god da odem, sretnem tebe gdje vices sir!!  :Laughing:  Imam feeling da se ovaj sir ne bude pokvario!  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

pelena je super i super što si vodoravno čičak stavila u dva reda ipak tako bolje drži

----------


## anjica

gornji post je upućen Aniti

----------


## Irchi

> *IRCHI*... gdje god da odem, sretnem tebe gdje vices sir!!


Gle, ja svoje dužnosti shvaćam ozbiljno   :Grin:  . A danas još niti jednom nisam spomenula sir   :Ups:  .

----------


## anjica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Jooj, ja sam tek sad skuzila *Martu*... koji delay...ona moja slika izgleda kao neki tutorial... ali to nije za vas cure moje, vec za moju trudnicu koja tek proucava pelenice, pa sam joj na slici sve nacrtala i napisala da skuzi princip.

----------


## marta

hajd izjasni se sta ti tocno treba.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Kao prvo, stalno nesto kemijam s krojevima, nisam skroz zadovoljna niti s jednim, no, to nije ni losa stvar jer volim experimentirati. Ali voljela bi imati i jedan, ali vrijedan, super kroj za fitted i za poketicu (ili aio) pelenu. A i za cover. Ja sad sivam cover onak kao vecu pelenu, a ona fora s dva ruba, to bi htjela nekako!

Hocu frendici sasiti neke pelenice koje bi mogla sto dulje koristiti! PA s nekim "patentima" da napravimo takve da joj sluze od pocetka pa sto dulje...

Imas kakav krojcek? Ja pretrazila net i SVE STO IMA NA NETU (besplatno) imam i ja!  8) Ali nemam za one size nista.  :Sad:  

I onih drukera o kojima pricate... nigdje nema... nigdje! Ima onih za sivanje, mama mi ih je kupila hrpu.. ma necu to ni probati, to bi trebalo s rukom... a i nekako su kruti.

Evo... to je to.

----------


## babyiris

Ja sam one size napravila iz ottobreovog kroja.

Drukere imaš za kupiti one kak su na dječjim bodićima. 21kn (unutra je 15 parova). Treba ih stavljati na što manje slojeva. Dakle, na iskrojeni vanjski dio, a tek onda šivati upijajući sloj. Ovo govorim jer sam uspjela zeznuti čitav paketić.

Raspitivala sam se i za plastične, u dućanima zbunjeni... Na kraju sam saznala da traže prešu. Prevelika investicija.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Gdje ima tih drukera?  :Taps:

----------


## Anita-AZ

I da, moram vam pohvaliti svoje HM-Fuzi bunz_ (kao one na slici zeleno-plave, nego sad su isprobane nekoliko puta)! _ :D 
Iznutra sam stavila flis _(neiritantan, vec kao da je pamucni)...._ beba suha, mekano joj... izvana PUL! Tako da necu kupovati vise poketica, ali cu naruciti PUL-a u raznim bojama!

Ove drze odlicno! Stvarno vlaga predje na onaj ulozak unutra, sve je suho i izvana i onaj prvi sloj do koze! Obozavam taj bijeli prugasti flis koji sam nasla (skup je... ali nema veze), a i PUL-ove....

YES! Sad cu samo takve sivati. 

Motivirala me mama da sivam poketice i AIO zadnji put kad sam isla kod frizera a ona stavila jednu zastitnu iznutra i drugu zastitnu izvana.. bez pelene!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  Tada shvatih da za pomoc njoj i drugim cuvalicama u buducnosti treba imati jednostvne pelene.

----------


## babyiris

> Gdje ima tih drukera?


Ja sam našla gdje kupujem čičak. No, imaju svake prestupne. Moram pitati tko im je dobavljač.

----------


## marta

Ja ne ljubim bas te onesize pelene jer na malima budu presiroke. 
Ali imas jedan australski site na kojem se prodaju onesize regulirane samo cickom, pa si prouci. 

I ko sto kaze babyiris, lijepo od ottobredesign pelene napravis one size.

----------


## babyiris

I još jedna napomena. Otobredesign su u originalnoj veličini mnogo uže među nogicama od Kamarisa pa su zato i moj najčešći izbor.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Od sada radim samo ovakve! Obozavam FOE i PUL. Super su.. stvarno sam zadovoljna!  :D  Idem naruciti jos materijala!!   :Grin:  

http://public.fotki.com/Anita-AZ/hom...savrsena2.html
http://public.fotki.com/Anita-AZ/hom...enapelena.html

----------


## aries24

wow!!!
super!!!

kako šivaš onu rubnu trakicu? di ju nabaviš?
odakle naručuješ materijale?

ako nije tajna, naravno   :Kiss:

----------


## coccinella

Anita, svaka čast, ova ti stvarno izgleda profi!  :D 
Nego, daj mi reci, nikako da skužim... te dvobojne, gdje ih režeš? Mene bi bilo frka da po sastavu materijala ne bi curile.  :/

----------


## Anita-AZ

Rezem ih sa strane... to dolazi na izvana nogicu otprilike! Tako da tu ionako ne cure, a ja volim kad nisu u jednoj boji!

Materijal sam narucila sa http://www.diapershop.com/
I opet cu.. samo da provjerim da li cu opet cekati 2 mjeseca  :/ ako uzmem najjeftiniju postarinu.
Tamo ima i pulova i  FOE... ma supper! 

Jos samo da skuzim da li se foe moze bojati da ne bude rub uvijek bijeli!

Jedina losa strana foe (fold over elastic) je sto je cicak dosta ocufa! Mislim da ne bude dugo bila ovak lijepa....

----------


## coccinella

Pa imaš FOE i u bojama za kupiti.   :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Upravo sam nasla na netu!!  :D 

Joj, cocci dok ja skuzim sve sto vi "spp" (staro.platneno.pelenasice) znate proci ce neko vrijeme!   :Grin:

----------


## aries24

jel treba neki posebni nastavak na mašini za sašiti FOE?

hvala na info   :Kiss:

----------


## coccinella

Guštaj se u tome polako kao i mi.  8)

----------


## anjica

Anita   :Klap:   :Klap:  
postala si pravi profi  :Naklon:

----------


## Irchi

> Anita    
> postala si pravi profi


  :Yes:   :Klap:

----------


## Anita-AZ

:D 

*Aries*.... ma nista posebno ne treba, toliko je jednostavno da upravo narucujem jos!! 

I nema razlike! To su prave fuzzi bunzice.. i bez obzira na skupu postarinu, ipak dodje dosta jeftinije! Stvarno se isplati! Jedina je razlika sto je ova na cicak, a njihova na drukere... funkcioniraju isto!

----------


## Sakedjo

Ima u neckermanu za naručiti Trostruka kliješta za izradu rupica i stavljanje drukera,ne znam da li valjaju,nisam ih još naručila.Još se premišljam.

drukeri

----------


## aries24

ovo je samo za metalne drukere  :/

----------


## Ena

Anita, bravo, zaista prekrasno!  :D 

Pitam se ima li negdje kod nas za kupiti tih traka za obrub tj. FOE?

----------


## Tiwi

Anita ova pelena je mraaaak!! 

Hoćemo se sad razveseljavat    :Laughing:

----------


## Snowflake

Anita pelena je zakooooon! MOgla bi ti to patentirati u Hrvatskoj  :Smile:  .

----------


## marta

Onesize pelena s cickom se moze napraviti tako da se i prednja i straznja strana mogu podvrnit. Tako se jos dodatno poveca vremenski raspon koristenja pelene.

----------


## sunac

I još se dodaju mini gussets i podesiva gumica oko noge... Ma nema bolje... Paše i malima i velikima, i debelima i mršavima i curicama i dečkima   :Wink:   Eto kad već ne mogu JA patentirati!  :Heart:

----------


## babyiris

Anita, zakon!

Nadmašit ćeš ti sve spp!

Kad se još sjetimo da si tek nedavno išla u nabavku šivaća mašine! 

Genijalka si!

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Sunac*...  :D a kako se dodaju ti usitci (gussets)? Hoces podijeliti s nama?   :Embarassed:  pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzz
Ili.. da netko slikne kako to izgleda u peleni koja ima te usitke, pa cu skuziti kako su to izveli (valjda).

----------


## marta

Rikky wrap zastitne od ME ti to imaju, a na onom novozelandskom sajtu imas detaljna uputstva kako ih sasiti.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Kojem nz site-u?

----------


## marta

Jel jos uvijek tvrdis da imas bas sve besplatne krojeve s weba?  :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Jel jos uvijek tvrdis da imas bas sve besplatne krojeve s weba?


Joooj, Marta...   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

http://www.thenappynetwork.org.nz/diy.php

----------


## marta

http://www.thenappynetwork.org.nz/diy.php

----------


## marta

:Razz:  

sorry, nesto mi zastekalo pa je post otisao dvaput.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Veceras su na meniju  AIO pelene sa usitcima!  8)

----------


## Tiwi

Kako Anita razvaljuje ove krojeve to je nevjerojatno!! Sve mi je malo neugodnjak prijaviti moje  nove  uratke   :Embarassed:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ma *Tiwi..* TI razvaljujes! Totalno su "kao prave"!!  :D  Bravo! Izgleda mi jaako mekano ovaj vanjski materijal na aqua fitted _(onaj iznutra mi se ne svidja)_..! Kaj je to neki turbo mekan mucast flanel?

----------


## sunac

Marta i ti mislite na ovo http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/gussets.html ali ja sam mislila baš na mini kao kod FB.   :Smile:

----------


## sunac

Mini su ovo http://www.diapersewing.com/hbpocketinstructions.htm  :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

ja nisam sasila pelenu al sam uloske, pa da se pohvalim

http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/p...zakbijeli.html
http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/p...ozakplavi.html

----------


## Anita-AZ

Slatko Dia! Pa onda mozes i pelene komotno sama sivati! 

JA samo htjedoh jos onaj dan reci da vise nikad necu sivati umetke u pelene.   :Mad:  O detaljima ću isključivo u 4 oka.   :Laughing:

----------


## renci

Halo cure! Evo sam bila malo nedostupna neko vrijeme i nisam se javljala, ali sad kad je Andrija napunio 15 dana mislim da ću ponekad moći sjest i čitat i pisat dok on spava. Još to naravno nisu neka redovita spavanja, ali barem sad hoće odvalit po sat u komadu, inače on spava ali samo s cicom u ustima a ja se ne usudim sjedit za kompom i držat ga dok sisa, nekako mi je udobnije na krevetu- ah ta komocija.
Dakle, mi i platnene, e to vam je ovako, nove nisam još sašila iako sam još pred sam kraj trudnoće kupila još neke materijale, pa to sad čeka. Andrija je imao isključivo jednokratnu pelenu dok mu nije pao pupak (10-ti dan), a sad mu kombiniram jer želim još ovih par potrošiti, a i istini za volju ove platnene koje sam sašila su mu nekako velike, stvarno mu dođu do pod ruku, to mi je za po danu ok, ali po noći mislim da mu možda smeta. Ali jedva čekam da pređemo samo na platnene jer mu sve ove pampersce promoče, ja stvarno ne znam di grješim, ali i one od 3-6 kg i ove od 4-9 kg mu procure i bude mokar, a najduže što je u peleni je od ponoći do pet ujutro. Jednu noć je popišao 4 pelene, benkice, bodye...
Kaj dečki stvarno tako puno pišaju naspram cura?
Meni je ovo prvi sin pa sam malo zatečene, cure su bile manje popišanke!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Renci bok! 4 djece!   :Naklon:

----------


## buby

renci carice  :Love:

----------


## aries24

> Renci bok! 4 djece!


anita  :Laughing:  
ajde da je muža stavila u potpis pa bi ta brojka štimala, ali stavila je sebe

----------


## may

da   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

:Embarassed:   :Laughing:  I na svoju glupost i na tvoj komentar... (s muzem)...

Ma dobro... I troje je djece za   :Naklon:

----------


## aries24

ja neki dan kupila deku 150x200 od mikrovlakana, znači poliester
s jedne strane izgleda plišasto, samo malo duže dlačice, a s druge je čupavija, nešto kao  ovo

bi li to valjalo upotrijebiti u peleni?

----------


## Anita-AZ

Uuuuuu razmisljala sam ja o toj deki ozbiljno!  8)

----------


## aries24

kupila u metrou za 80-ak kn, prljavo bijela
ali ima ih i smeđih, narančastih i svakakvih, ali su dosta tamne nijanse tih boja
doduše, tamnosmeđa dušu dala za pokenjane pelene
uvijek bez fleke   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

80 kn? Meka, mucasta, mmmm...?

Inace su tih dimenzija deke cca 130kn!

----------


## josie

> Renci bok! 4 djece!


anita-pogleč bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Josie.. vec su me oprale!   :Mad:

----------


## aries24

tc-tc-tc josie, i ti si mi nešto dekoncentrirana   :Taps:   :Kiss:

----------


## renci

ma ne još  :Laughing:  
Troje ih je, Ema, Iva i Andrija!
ali ovaj piša za njih pet!

----------


## sunac

Ima i u Konzumu micro dekica! Ima i malih za 30 kn (taman pelena i uložak). Ispadne Just (like) Ducky!  :Smile:  Super se peru na 60°, isprobano.

----------


## Tiwi

Joooj Sunac  ja kupila žutu i baš nam je draga, fina i mekana.. i danas ju sve nešto gladim i mislim si da ju cvaknem   :Laughing:  

Danas je deka day   :Razz:  

Nego, pitanje za iskusnjache   :Grin:    jel bi smetalo bebi na kožu staviti tako neki materijal? *Josie?!*

----------


## sunac

Kod nas je bilo samo bijelih i roza.   :Sad:  (Kad sam naišla na njih.) Odmah je jedna završila s unutrašnje strane pocketica (ispalo 3 kom). Bez razmišljanja! Sad razmišljam da od druge napravim jednu cijelu, odatle razmišljanje o peleni i ulošku.

----------


## coccinella

Imam jedan novi materijal pa se malo hvalim   :Grin:  :

Bambi pelenice

----------


## anjica

wow, Cocci,  prekrasne su :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Slaaaaatko!  :D

----------


## coccinella

:Kiss:

----------


## anjica

al si škrta na riječima kad te hvalimo  :Kiss:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Cocci je super profi sivacica! :D  Vidjela sam ja njene radove na standu! Uvijek odabire premedene materijale i super joj je taj njen kroj i bas radi super kvalitetno i ne traljavo like me!   :Love:  

A danas sam opsovala onoga tko nije uveo u Hr FOE.... 
Evo rezultat
http://public.fotki.com/Anita-AZ/hom...ket-obrub.html

----------


## anjica

Anita :D   :Klap:

----------


## Buffy

Ja sam apsolutno ljubomorna na sve te divne pejene koje sivate.
Kad me kloniraju ja cu ih sivati za svu djecu Foruma   :Razz:  
Anita   :Klap:  
zato smo mi zapostavljeni jel da?

----------


## babyiris

Anita, genijalno! Moraš otvoriti obrt!  :Wink:

----------


## coccinella

> al si škrta na riječima kad te hvalimo


Slika govori tisuću riječi.   :Grin:  

Anita, krasna ti je pelena.

----------


## anjica

> Slika govori tisuću riječi.


  :Naklon:

----------


## shogi

Već sam se uplašila da je topic nestao kad sam stigla sa svojom macom  :Cekam:  .
http://public.fotki.com/shogi/platne...acaizvana.html

Cocci di samo kupuješ te medene materijale  :Mad: . 

Anita  :shock: , marama je suuuuper. Što ti još nećeš smisliti!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Mijau!!!  :D

----------


## anjica

shogi  :Klap:

----------


## coccinella

Shogi - doslovno po cijeloj Hrvatskoj, a i vani!   :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Shogi, gledala sam ti album!

Pelene su ludnica, ali oni oblaci su mi mmmmmm sssuper!   :Love:

----------


## shogi

Sad znaš kak' je meni bilo kad sam gledala onu tvoju zelenu sa FOE ( ili tak' nekak') trakom  :Grin:   :Laughing:  .

Vrlo jednostavno za napravit'. Navali   :Wink:   .

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja nigdje ne mogu nac plavi frotir. Sad jedino da nasi oblaci budu zuti ili crveni.  :/

----------


## Tiwi

> Ja nigdje ne mogu nac plavi frotir. Sad jedino da nasi oblaci budu zuti ili crveni.  :/


Konzum, mali mekani ručnici za 5 kn / kom ima slatkih boja  :Wink:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Nikad ne idem u Konzum.  :/ A u koji?

----------


## shogi

> Ja nigdje ne mogu nac plavi frotir. Sad jedino da nasi oblaci budu zuti ili crveni.  :/


Ja ga kupim u Maksimirskoj mislim br.33, Naš dom, a ima i u Dubravi u Svijetu tkanine u velikoj Lanteinoj kući.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja sam vidjela kod nas i u manjem i u Super konzumu. Ma ima ziher i u VG. 
Shogi, brijem da joj nije baš usput Dubrava i Maksimirska   :Wink:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Tiwi.. meni nije usput ni Vg.    :Grin:   Najdalje gdje idem trenutno mi je kuhinja....

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi.. meni nije usput ni Vg.     Najdalje gdje idem trenutno mi je kuhinja....


  :Laughing:  

mantram ti za sutra za dobar dogovor   :Wink:

----------


## shogi

> Ja sam vidjela kod nas i u manjem i u Super konzumu. Ma ima ziher i u VG. 
> Shogi, brijem da joj nije baš usput Dubrava i Maksimirska


Znam, nije ni meni, ali u D.Selu nema ništa pa kad idem u Zg svratim tamo.

Anita jel' pao dobar posao?

----------


## Ivke

pregledah fotke pelenica Shogi, Anita..... i ZAAARAAZAAA  !!!!!
Ukratko: nisam ništa jela, kuhala, spremala...NIŠTA...SAMO ŠIVALA
U nedostatku materijala u stanu nastradala je jedna plahtica šarena...

http://public.fotki.com/markoijakov/.../dsc01646.html

----------


## Dia

> pregledah fotke pelenica Shogi, Anita..... i ZAAARAAZAAA  !!!!!
> Ukratko: nisam ništa jela, kuhala, spremala...NIŠTA...SAMO ŠIVALA
> U nedostatku materijala u stanu nastradala je jedna plahtica šarena...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/markoijakov/.../dsc01646.html


super su  :D

----------


## anjica

ivke prekrasna je :D

----------


## coccinella

Preslatke su!  :D

----------


## Fidji

Skromno javljam da sam i ja uspjela sašiti pelenu. 

Ispala mi je super, mekana, krasna, od ružićastog frotira samo oooogromna.  

Mogu je navući i svojoj četverogodišnjakinji. :Laughing: 
Radila sam je po Ottobre kroju s weba, kaj su oni normalni?

----------


## marta

:Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Fidji, legendo!  :D 
Daj nam sličicu!

----------


## marta

Fidji, potrazi krojeve na 

http://www.thenappynetwork.org.nz/diy.php

----------


## Ivke

Meni je problem kroj, nešto ja to mijenjam i na kraju mi ništa ne štima.
Za novorođenče sam koristila Ottobredesign koji sam smanjivala i mijenjala.
Fidji, nama nije veliki(sa još malo pa 4. mjeseca), onu veličinu do 74 jeeedva začičkimo zbog "strukića"  :Laughing:  
Shogi,Coccinella koje krojeve koristite ?
Samo mi nemojte reći da su vaši   :Sad:

----------


## marta

Ja koristim kroj od Ottobre designa ali ne onaj s weba, nego onaj iz zurnala. I taj mi je odlican, sirok preko guze, uzak izmedju nogica. I dolazi u 3-4 velicine. 

Al na ovom linku iz prethodnog posta ima krojeva kakvih samo pozelit mozes u svim velicinama i oblicima, za pocketice, za fitted, za cicak, za drukere, za novorodjencad, sve...

----------


## babyiris

Ima još nekih krojeva rukom crtanih. Puno su manji od ostalih. Ne mogu se sjetiti s koje je to stranice.

----------


## Fidji

Ja lijenčina nisam prije oprala materijal pa sam pelenu onda nafrljila na vruće i u perilici i u sušilici, pa se dosta stisnula. 
Onda sam malo odrezala ona krilca koja se lijepe (možda malo i previše), pa nam sad ide na Aninu debelu guzu.
Samo je malo izrez oko nogica sexy visok. :Grin: 

Sad se pere, pa je poslikam kasnije.

Marta, imam kroj iz Ottobre časopisa (pretplatila sam se na tvoju preporuku). Budem probala prvo sad taj, samo nisam sigurna za veličinu.
Kad izvadim kroj onda ću odlučiti.

----------


## coccinella

> Shogi,Coccinella koje krojeve koristite ?


Moj.  8)

----------


## shogi

> Shogi,Coccinella koje krojeve koristite ?
> Samo mi nemojte reći da su vaši


Je, moj je. Isto kao i ti, isprobavala dok nisam došla do ovog sad.    :Wink:  
Počela sam s Kamarisovim krojem koji mi sad uopće ne paše, ali je bio dobar dok je beba mala i treba široko među nogicama. Pa preko drugih krojeva pelenica ovisnice Aries (ajme, jedva sam im imena izgovarala tada  :Laughing:  i svaki put ponovo zaboravila)...Sad sam na nešto između sb pocket i Ottobre s interneta, ali kad bolje razmislim treba znati samo koji obujam struka trebaš i dubinu pelene: šire na guzi, uže među nogicama...

Jesam pomogla? :/

----------


## Vanchy

Ajde da vam se i ja pridruzim u sivanju... :D  Doduse, jos nemam masinu, ali imam materijale koje sam kupila. Uredno peglam karticu, a muz strpljivo prati situaciju. Nikad u zivotu nisam sivala masinom i bas me zanima kamo ce me odvesti ova avantura. Imam volju, ali nemam blage veze o rukovanju masinom.  
Imam nekoliko pitanja:
Danas smo isli gledati sivace masine i vidim da se cijene krecu od 70 do 500 dolara. O cemu trebam voditi racuna pri izboru sivace masine? Ne zelim ulupati silu novaca, pa molim savjet.
Vidjela sam u ducanu 100% pamuk u metrima. Izgleda pjenasto i veoma meko pod rukom. Mogu li to koristiti za ulozak u peleni ili za unutarnji sloj pelene? Kako se taj pamuk ponasa kod ucestalog pranja i susnja? Materijali koje sam kupila upravo se peru. Koliko ih puta trebam oprati prije krojenja?

----------


## Ivke

Vanchy   :Bye:  
Shogy hvala, nešto ću iskombinirati. Dok ja pogodim kroj(pošto imam dužih pauza u šivanju) guza promijeni dimenzije   :Laughing:

----------


## shogi

Vanchy dobro nam došla i lijepo nam šivala :D 
Ja sam najzadovoljnija bila s RužaStep mašinom, ali ta je firma valjda propala  :Sad:   i sad šivam na Toyota mašini koju imaš u Metro-u za 1500kn. Ta je mašina za početnika, a i za mene iskusniju  :Grin:   dovoljna.

Materijal prije šivanja jednom oprati na 60 (na jedan metar se skupi do 5cm!) i više se neće skupljati, možda još malo bude, ali ja nisam primjetila promjene na pelenema. Kupujem 100% pamuk, za unutarnji sloj obavezno flanel (on je mekušan) ili frotir (on je tvrđi nakon pranja, ali super upija). Taj isti materijal koristim i za uloške. Boje izblijede pranjem, ali tako je sa tim pamučnim materijalima (što nije slučaj kod poliestera). 

Inače, ima puno boljih metrijala (zato cure tako jako kupuju pelene izvana  :Razz:  ), ali toga nema kod nas npr. pamučni velur. On je mekan, mekan...

----------


## shogi

Ovcoljupci, evo nešto i za nas :D http://public.fotki.com/shogi/platne.../dsc02043.html

Sad Aries cure sline  :Razz:  . Aries, može zamjena za dva sata vožnje  :Grin:  ?

----------


## Ivke

Shogi prepremeketavo !!!! super
Pitanje mene neiskusne: ovaj bod kojim se slikica pričvrsti je onaj za pravljenje rupica ili nije ?

----------


## anjica

shogi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## shogi

hvala  :Embarassed:  
Ivke, može i taj za rupice, ali je on uži. Ja radim sa RužaStep mašinom, cik-cak bod pa na minimalnom razmaku (ima kotačić koji okrećeš i time određuješ udaljenost niti).

----------


## coccinella

Shogi, ovčica  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## Dia

shogi prekrasno

----------


## ornela_m

> Ajde da vam se i ja pridruzim u sivanju... :D  Doduse, jos nemam masinu, ali imam materijale koje sam kupila. Uredno peglam karticu, a muz strpljivo prati situaciju. Nikad u zivotu nisam sivala masinom i bas me zanima kamo ce me odvesti ova avantura. Imam volju, ali nemam blage veze o rukovanju masinom.  ...


Posto si pocetnica, nemoj se uopce zamarati nekim svemirskim funkcijama masine. Potrebne su ti najosnovnije funkcije, dakle da moze sasiti sav pravo i cik-cak. Sve modernije masine danas dolaze sa masom preprogramiranih bodova, vezova i sl. ali ne vjerujem da ce ti to ikada trebati. Korisno je da ima program ili papucicu za pravljenja rupica za dugmice, no mislim da je danas to vec standard.

Svakako nadji neku specijaliziranu radnju gdje ces moci sa obucenim osobljem porazgovarati o detaljima i nauciti osnovne pojmove. Samo ne daj da te navuku na fore vezenja masinom i sl., objasni im da trebas osnovne opcije i nauci sve o njima. 

Obrati paznju da za masinu imas dobar servis, tj. da rezervnih dijelova ima na raspolaganju te da ne koristi nista nestandardno i da moras po nove igle ili one kolutice za donji konac se voziti na drugi kraj drzave. Koliko kuzim po valuti koju spominjes zivis nedje na americkom kontinentu - pretpostavljam da tamo imas Toyota masine, za njih sam cula da su jako dobre. Moja je mislim Janome (pogledacu od doma) i prezadovoljna sam. Maltene sama sije u odnosu na Bagaticu s kojom sam sve naucila, a i nju sam obozavala.

Moja masina ima mogucnost da joj se onaj citav metalni dio ispod papucice moze malo spustiti po potrebi - to je jako korisno ako trebas prosivati debele i visestruke slojeve tkanine, no ako si pocetnica pa jos kupujes za pelene to ti sigurno nece sad trebati (bar neko vrijeme, dok ze ne zaletis sivati zavjese  :Grin: ). No, ja cesto podrvcem ili prosivam farmerice, pa je to vrlo zgodna opcija.
E da, jos sam se sjetila da moja ima nekakv poseban sav medju tim svojim programiranima - sav za rastezljive tkanine. Super fora.

Evo, moze jos koja cura uletjeti sa savjetima, ja se nadam da ce ovo biti od pomoci za pocetak sto se masine tice. Za ostala pitanja i ja cekam odgovore.

----------


## Ivke

Shogi, sad vidih da je i moja Ružastep  :D

----------


## shogi

> Shogi, sad vidih da je i moja Ružastep  :D


eto i tebi ovčice :D

----------


## vanjci

moze pomoc  :Grin:  
ja sam svoje pelene radila od flanela, unutra stavljala frotir ili stare tetra. sad moramo raditi nove jer smo stare perasli i isla sam jucer u ducan i trazim flis. zena  :shock:  da sta je to??? sad en znam jesam ja ili ona maknute??? jel flis ono sta budu one male dekice ono tanko a mekano????ovo pitam jer imam par tih djecjih dekica pa da to iskoristim... jel to stavljate odmah do guze ili unutra????

----------


## Vanchy

Cure, puno hvala na savjetima!
Shogi, pelenica je mraaak!  :D

----------


## twinmama

vanjci flis ide kao sloj do guze.On nema mogućnost upijanja nego mu je uloga da da djetetu da osjećaj suhoće u peleni.Sa kupovanjem flisa kod nas i ja sam imala problema-nitko nije čuo za to,a ono što su mi nudili bilo je prepredebelo i ni slično flisu iz FB
Mislim da ti je najbolje da uzmeš jednu pelenu sa unutarnjim flisastim slojem i po njoj tražiš materijal

----------


## marta

> moze pomoc  
> ja sam svoje pelene radila od flanela, unutra stavljala frotir ili stare tetra. sad moramo raditi nove jer smo stare perasli i isla sam jucer u ducan i trazim flis. zena  :shock:  da sta je to??? sad en znam jesam ja ili ona maknute??? jel flis ono sta budu one male dekice ono tanko a mekano????ovo pitam jer imam par tih djecjih dekica pa da to iskoristim... jel to stavljate odmah do guze ili unutra????


Da, to je flis. Prodavacice ga zovu kodnim imenom "dekica"   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ja ga ne stavljam do guze nego u unutrasnji sloj.

----------


## momtobe

Mogu ja uletiti?

Da mogu naći flis nalik onom u FB, bacila bih se opet na šivanje, ali nema takvoga kod nas, barem ja nisam ništa slično vidjela. 

Da li netko zna gdje ima za nabaviti tog tankog flisa?

Da li se isplati naručivati ga preko neta?

----------


## shogi

Niti ja to nisam našla kod nas, ima za naručiti vani, ali je skupo.

----------


## Ivke

Fidji ipak je i nama Ottobredesign kroj ogroman(onaj veći)
Još jedna pelena koja ne štima   :Sad:  
Možda ako prišijem još jednu traku za čičak ispod one pa dobijem pliću ? :/

----------


## shogi

Ivke, Nikoli sam prije rođenja sašila 25 pelenica dubine 40cm...i zeznula se. Nosio ih je niti 3 mjeseca. Otada mu šivam 45-50cm dubine i pašu mu čak i bolje ove od 50cm. On je sad 73cm dugačak. Kad je prerastao ove od 40cm bio je 65cm dug.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Shogi... ovcica je geeeeeenijalna!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## babyiris

> Fidji ipak je i nama Ottobredesign kroj ogroman(onaj veći)
> Još jedna pelena koja ne štima   
> Možda ako prišijem još jednu traku za čičak ispod one pa dobijem pliću ? :/


Meni je upravo taj kroj krojeva. No cura mi ima skoro dvije godine, 93 cm. Super mi je što nije široko između nogu.

----------


## makka

> Da mogu naći flis nalik onom u FB, bacila bih se opet na šivanje, ali nema takvoga kod nas, barem ja nisam ništa slično vidjela. 
> 
> Da li netko zna gdje ima za nabaviti tog tankog flisa?


Ja sam nedavno kupila tanki flis, ne mogu usporediti sa onim u fuzzibunz jer ju nemam, ali je dosta tanji od onog što se prave dekice.
Ja sam zapravo tražola deblji jer sam ga htjela za vanjski dio, i slučajno sam našla ovaj tanki.
i još je lijepi šareni, crveni i žuti sa pingvinima.
Nisam još sašila pelenu od njega jer mi je mašina bila malo zmrdana, probat ću danas, sutra pa vidim kak će ispast.

----------


## momtobe

Super, pošalji sličicu kad sašiješ! :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

A mi smo prešli na gačaste pelene. Pull-on. Liam ne želi biti na ledjima niti sekunde i stvarno ga je tesko prematati. 
Prve su nam bas kao prave gače, dok mi nije sinulo da to bas nece biti prepraktično kad se pokaka. Drugi su modeli pull on u principu ali ipak imaju sa strane po 2 drukera da se mogu i odkopčati u slučaju kakanja.

Sad trenutno šivamo samo takve.    :Smile:  

PLAVE AIO S BIJELIM RUBOM
http://public.fotki.com/Anita-AZ/pla...stepelene.html

ZELENE pocketice S CRVENIM RUBOM
http://public.fotki.com/Anita-AZ/pla...nagacasta.html

----------


## kailash

Anita AZ, jaaaako lijepo   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## babyiris

Genijalno! I ja bih te materijale.  :Crying or Very sad:  

Najjača mi ova spravica za drukere u Liamovoj ruci. Kao da želi reći: "Nisam više samo mamin maneken, sad imam pravi posao!"   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Babyiris*.... mislis na PUL?
Cekam narudzbu ovih dana. Narucila sam svjetlo zuti, crveni, zlatni i lavanda.  S obzirom da cu morat uskoro puno raditi najvjerojatnije necu stici sivati, bar ne puno... pa ti se javim. Moze?

Posiljka mi prilično već kasni.  :/ Nakon nje sam vec narucila i dobila prosli tjedan (s drugog mjesta). Valjda ce doci.

----------


## shogi

Anita, pelenice su mrak, a i model sve slađi  :Zaljubljen:  . 
Možeš mi biti uzor u šivanju i izmišljanju novih oblika 8) .

----------


## hildegard

shogi pelene su ti genijalne  :D .

Anita ne znam tko mi je slađi, momčina ili pelene... ipak momčina al pelene su krasne   :Razz:

----------


## Ivke

Anita super su pelenice  :D

----------


## coccinella

Anita   :Naklon:  !

----------


## anjica

Anita  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## babyiris

> *Babyiris*.... mislis na PUL?
> Cekam narudzbu ovih dana. Narucila sam svjetlo zuti, crveni, zlatni i lavanda.  S obzirom da cu morat uskoro puno raditi najvjerojatnije necu stici sivati, bar ne puno... pa ti se javim. Moze?
> 
> Posiljka mi prilično već kasni.  :/ Nakon nje sam vec narucila i dobila prosli tjedan (s drugog mjesta). Valjda ce doci.



 :Saint:  

Zlatna si!  :D  :D  
 Rezerviraj za mene i moju malecku!

Već jedva čekam da ti ta pošiljka PUL-a stigne.
Obavezno mi se javi u vezi toga (da me netko ne pretekne).

----------


## renci

Joj Anita kako su super pelene!
Ja za sad koristim one što smo ih mama  i ja šivale, zadovoljna sam za po danu, ali imama problem s noćnima. Naime, sašili smo deblje pelene od pamuka i flanela, s više punjenja, ali su toliko debele da mi zaštitne br 1 koje imam iz Kamarisa ne pašu, premale su mu. Trebala bih svakako nabaviti veće zaštitne, a i željela bih još neke, onako da nisu sve moj/mamin HM, nego naprimjer neke poketice, AIO i još koje od ovih o kojima vi pišete i pokazujete ih ili ste ih same sašile. 
Ima li koja od vas da mi proda po jedan komad za mog malog bebača?
Koja bi mu veličina uopće i tebala s obzirom da sada ima mjesec i 10 dana, skoro 5 kg i dug je oko 56-57 cm?
Anita, jel ti možda šivaš takve lijepe pelene a da bi ih mi mogli kupiti od tebe?

----------


## zibba

Da se pohvalim da sam sašila svoju prvu platnenu pelenu. Znam da će mi trebati još puno šivanja da ispadne kako treba, ali mislim da je dobra.

http://images20.fotki.com/v373/free/...jpg?1166538186
http://images14.fotki.com/v371/free/...jpg?1166538287

----------


## momtobe

Zibba, prva pa ovako dobra :shock: !

----------


## coccinella

Zibba  :Naklon: !

----------


## Anita-AZ

Zibba - svaka čast! I da je stota, bila bi mrak!

----------


## kailash

Zibba, super!  :Heart:

----------


## zibba

Zar stvarno. Meni se čini da bi trebala izgledati puuuno bolje, da su gumice prečvrste ili prelabave i sl   :Laughing:  . Trenutno mi nikako udovoljiti.

Hvala vam.

----------


## Tiwi

Zibba daj ponovo link, ja bih baš pogledala ali mi se ne otvara  :? 

Uh, kako sam znatiželjna...

----------


## Tiwi

Evo i kod mene koooonačno jedna nova *moje mace*  a evo ih *na veseloj guzi*

Sad radim nekoliko malenih za jednu malu bebicu pa onda nastavljam za ovog mog velikog dečka   :Wink:  

Baš si mislim, kad stvaaarno budem imala dovoljno, onda ću šivat samo malene za curicu   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

:Klap:   baš su super mace

----------


## zibba

http://images14.fotki.com/v371/free/...jpg?1166538287

http://images20.fotki.com/v373/free/...jpg?1166538186

Bolje sada?

----------


## Tiwi

Bolje  :D 
Odnosno vidi se fotka. Mrak! Super si krenula  :Wink:

----------


## cekana

Wow zibba   :Sing:   :Klap:

----------


## anjica

zibba   :Klap:

----------


## babyiris

Genijalno! Bravo! Prava si maherica.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Tiwi bravo za mace!  :D 
Zibba... ja ovaj put linkove ne mogu otvoriti!

----------


## vendela

ZIBBA - daj napravi nesto ali tu se nista ne vidi! :? Ma ne sumjam ja u tebe vec  bi bas voljela vidjet!   :Love:

----------


## zibba

Sada će valjda raditi, imate slikice u potpisu.

----------


## vendela

*ZIBBA* - BRAVO sjedi 5+! :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ovo su ovčje pelene koje janje nosi već mjesecima. Da malo podignemo ovaj veseli podforum;

http://public.fotki.com/stado/ovcje-pelene/

----------


## cekana

Slatke pelenice i prekrasne cure   :Heart:

----------


## shogi

ovca_i_janje, baš ste slatke...i pelenice su supač  :Smile:  .

Ooooo, ima i novih platnenopelenašica  :Preskace uze:  .
Zibba, kako lijepe pelenice :D.

----------


## Tiwi

O_i_J  super ste!!   :Kiss:  

Baš mi je nekako drago svratiti ovdje, pa vidim kako ste svi dobro raspoloženi! Evo još jedna poklon slikica, ili ti kako  *veseli dječak Patrik* gleda svoje darove od mame i tate (značajna je mala nova hrpica u desnom kutku slike).

Stvarno je prekrasno slaviti Božić sa svojim djetetom   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Tiwi*.... wow, to si sve ti sašila?  :D 

*Ovca i janje*... divnoooo.... i jaaaaaaaako mi se svidja taj kroj tih pelenica tvojih! Nekako su "gačaste"... koji je to krojček?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Tiwi

*Anita* da si me samo vidjela na Božić... došla mi šogorica i mala nećakinja oko vrata ima flisasti meeeekani šal s uzorkom kao ukrasni papir na fotki Patrika s darovima onaj s točkama.. Ajmeeee jedva sam se suzdržala, tako bi ga preuredila u lijepu pelenicu   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> *Anita* da si me samo vidjela na Božić... došla mi šogorica i mala nećakinja oko vrata ima flisasti meeeekani šal s uzorkom kao ukrasni papir na fotki Patrika s darovima onaj s točkama.. Ajmeeee jedva sam se suzdržala, tako bi ga preuredila u lijepu pelenicu


  :Laughing:  Totalno te kuzim...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Kroj je ponešto izmijenjeni http://www.geocities.com/meghanwyant...ern.html?20063. Izmjene se odnose na:
- dio uz leđa je ravan, nema ovog 'vala' kao u kroju;
- uši su četvrtaste, ali to i nije ništa važno;
- soaker nije u obliku pješčanog sata i našiven već 'klasično punjen' jer mi taj sat nije legao.

Inače su ove pelene prošivane, ali sam skužila da je puno praktičnije lastik sašiti na rubove i ne prošivati. Manje posla, jednako lijepo leže.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Hvala ti!   :Kiss:

----------


## Vanchy

Pitanje za cure koje siju pelene - koliko vam treba vremena da iskrojite i sasijete pelenu?
Moja prva sivana platnena je iskrojena i ceka sutrasnji dan i eventualno sivanje, ako budem imala vremena. :smajlijeturboponosannadosaducinjeno

----------


## zibba

Za moju prvu pelenu mi je trebalo sa krojenjem i šivanjem negdje između 30-60 min.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ovisi na koji način šijem, ali okvirno sat vremena, bez pranja i peglanja materijala.

----------


## Vanchy

Ja sam vam cure moje danas prvi puta u zivotu ukljucila sivacu masinu i sasila prvu platnenu pelenu. Trajalo je gotovo dva sata jer sam svako malo zavirivala u knjigu koju sam dobila uz masinu. Prijateljica mi je da ne moram kupovati novu posudila jednu od svoje cetiri. Jednostavna je za rukovanje, ali je meni pocetniku i takva komplicirana. No, nadam se da ce biti bolje.  :D 
Mozete ju vidjeti na http://public.fotki.com/Vanchy/platnene-pelene/

----------


## shogi

Vanchy :shock: , 
prekrasna je...i materijal...i šivanje...jednostavno  :Zaljubljen:  .

----------


## anjica

Vanchy fenomenalno  :Klap:  
super mu sjeda i izgleda oko nogica

----------


## zibba

VANCHY- joj preslatka je a na manekenu-ki izgleda božanstveno. bravo

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

:D

----------


## Paula

Evo i mene malo kvama.
Željela bih kupiti endlericu a da nije nebuloza od cijene (za moje amaterske potrebe krpanja dječje odjeće i sl). Imam doma Singericu ali s njom nemogu lijepo obrubiti tkaninu.

S kojim šivate, jeste li zadovoljne i koliko koštaju?

----------


## marta

toyotu iz neckermana 2400 kn. izvrsna je.

----------


## Vanchy

Evo da se jos malo pohvalim. Dok su se moji decki igrali, ja sam krojila i sivala. Zapravo nije mi bas islo (ma koliko se ja trudila da ide brze), pa sam dovrsila samo jednu pelenu. Ova je meni se cini ispala mnogo bolje. Koristila sam drugaciji kroj i ulozak sam iskrojila u obliku malog pjescanog sata. Uspjela sam malo ravnije sasiti i rubove. Sad mi lakse ide sivanje po liniji. Model je rano zaspao, pa nije bilo sanse da isprobamo pelenu. Jedva cekam sutra ujutro...  :D  Poslijepodne sam MM odvela u shoping. Kupila sam jos slatkih materijala za pelene. Covjek se ne buni jer vidi da mi ide... a da zna da sam ulozak pravila od njegovih potkosulja...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Vanchy, pelena ti je odlična, a ako te muči šivaje po crti - za pišanje i kakanje je ionako najvažnija mekoća i kroj.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Evo jedna nova, napravljena za doček: 

http://public.fotki.com/stado/ovcje-...pelena013.html

----------


## anjica

ovca_i_janje, pelena ti je prekrasna  :Klap:

----------


## shogi

Joj kak' sam radosna kad gledam sve te male šarene pelenice  :Mljac:  . 
ovca_i_janje, super je pelenica  :Zaljubljen:  , a koji ti je matrijal iznutra?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Shogi, iznutra je najnajnajobičniji bijeli flanel jer trenutno nemam jednu bijelu felpicu koju obooooožavam, no metar je 50-ak kn i odmah je raščerupam.

----------


## Vanchy

*ovca_i_janje*, pelenica je preslatka. 
Ovo mi je otkrice da mogu koristiti i sifon. Ja sam mislila da je pretanak. Doduse, vi cure ga vjerojatno koristite samo za vanjski sloj. Jesam li u pravu?!
Mi smo pelenicu temeljito testirali i prosla je bez ikakvih primjedbi. Jako sam zadovoljna, ali kad gledam vase majstorske radove svjesna sam da me ceka jos puuunoooo sivanja. To i nije tako lose jer ce biti puno HM pelena. Mislim da sam stekla novu ovisnost - sivanje pelena. Svako malo se vracam na stare postove i divim se pelenicama koje ste sasile. 
Vama se vec blizi nova pa vam zelim puno prije svega zdravlja i obiteljske srece, a onda ispunjenje svih zelja i puno platnenih.   :Kiss:

----------


## shogi

ovca_i_janje, a di kupiš felpicu? I nije tako skup metar, 50kn! Ja frotir koji se još i skruti plaćam 75kn po metru  :Mad:  . 
ps.Ako mi otkriješ za felpu mogla bi ostati bez nje  :Grin:  .

Vanchy, ako ti ova nije baš naj kakve će ti biti onda dobre  :shock:  :Wink:  !!?? I da, šifon stavljam samo izvana jer je "oštar".

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Da, šifon je za vanjsko sloje jer je hladan i oštar. 
Felpu kupujem u jednoj butigi u Rijeci. Za soaker onda stavljam tri sloja felpe na svako lice pelene, ukupno šest. Frotir je meni lijep, ali nemam ni neću imati sušilicu, tvrdog ne volim. Možda napravim koju s frotirom kao vanjskom stranom. Dva sloja su riskantna i za mašinu, moja dosta lupa na ta dva sloja.

----------


## shogi

Tek sad vidim da si u Rijeci  :Embarassed:  ...malo mi daleko  :Sad:  .

I mi rijetko šivamo više slojeva frotira iz istog lupajućeg razloga. Jedino začepim uši kad je soaker u pitanju  :Wink:  .

----------


## shogi

Sad je kad je Nikola zaspao da još nešto podijelim s vama...naime, često se govori o tvrdoći frotira...eto, mene tvrdoća uopće ne smeta, a još imamo i dosta tvrdu vodu. Mislim ne smeta ni Nikolu, valjda  :Rolling Eyes:  . Ako mi se kojiput pelena učini tvrđa malo je protrljam...jesam li frik  :Embarassed:  ?
Nekak' se mislim, ljudi su bebače prije umatali u konoplju, bitno je da nema kemije   :Yes:   .

----------


## aries24

ni meni ne smeta tvrdoća, pa nije brusni papir   :Razz:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni ne smeta na koži kad se brišem, ali Nevi bude u frotirnoj peleni guza i pica sva na točkice i kružiće, kao kad se u kupaćem sjede na plastičnu stolicu koja ima onu mrežastu površinu. To mi se ne sviđa.

----------


## aries24

to je onda druga stvar
ja to nisam primjetila kod noe

----------


## shogi

Nikoli su dok je bio mali ostajale točkice od frotirne pelene i dok je bila nova i mekana, pa i tragovi od gumica oko nogica. I ja sam se pitala jel' to uredu, to su bili počeci s platnenim...ali smo nekako to zaboravili...sad to više ne vidim.

----------


## anjica

i kod nas je bilo isto kao kod Shogi

----------


## zibba

Može li se koristiti 100% pamuk za platnene pelene ( makar samo za vanjski sloj) ima mi lijepše motive od flanela. Unutra bih stavila standardno flanel.

----------


## aries24

misliš šifon? naravno!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

PITANJE ZA ŠIVALICE FLISANIH ZAŠTITNIH GAĆICA;

dakle, saših jedne zaštitne gaćice za malenu prijateljicu koju iniciramo u društvo platnenopelenaša i platneno pelenašica, ali su ispale nekako nezgrapne i njokaste, osobito onaj dio oko nožica. Napravila sam tako da sam prošila - i dobila dvije kobasice. Dobro, nije baš tako, ali nije ni lijepo. Kako vi šivate zaštitne gaćice?

----------


## red sonja

Meni to tek slijedi tako da ti ne mogu pomoci.
Ali sam zato i ja krenula  :D 
Prva je ispala katastrofa - masinu prvi put u zivotu vidila, i to Bagat na nozni pogon, citala upute i ucila... Konac se petljao puno, svasta nesto stopalo ali sam je sasila -. i prvu i drugu i trecu i cetvrtu 
Ima jos slika prije ove   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

meni neće otvoriti slikice :?

----------


## red sonja

Meni otvara  :? 
Ne znam sta je, probat cu opet stavit link kad dodjem kuci, sad zurim

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

red sonja, ne bi se reklo da su prve pelene...   :Love:  

Nego, ja prokljuvila kako da flis ispadne dobar i ugodan, ali smo sada stalno u vuni - koju šivam od jako tankog štofa. Sad ću isprobati i vuneno pletivo, jer sam se već okoristila jednom starom majicom, pa ću javiti kako funkcionira.
Sad, ima li netko iskustva s HLADNOM VUNOM, kako vaam se sviđa i može li se lanolizirati /hvata li se lanolin na tek 60-ak posto vune u materijalu/?

----------


## kailash

*red sonja* super su ti pelenice!!!

----------


## coccinella

Slatkooooooooo!  :D

----------


## shogi

red sonja, pelenice su baš guba :D 

ovca_i_janje, ti si pravi istraživač  :Naklon:

----------


## vimmerby

*red sonja* - divnoooooooooooo!

moram priznat' da budem često ljubomorna kad vidim kak vas je bog nadaril talentom!

----------


## anjica

red sonja   :Klap:

----------


## aries24

ja sam sašila jednu prije nekog vremena, al ispala je preduboka, 
to me jako pogodilo pa se još oporavljam i čekam da rana zaraste i da pokušam opet   :Rolling Eyes:   :Predaja: 

*red sonja* svaka čast majstorice

----------


## red sonja

Kako ste me nahvalile   :Yes:  
Stavit cu sutra sliku prve   :Grin:  da nagovorim ove neodlucne da probaju 
A do tada, evo jos  nesto
Jos da ga lanoliziram nocas i sutra probamo  :D

----------


## vimmerby

wow, svaka čast!

i boja mi je mrak!

----------


## aries24

jesi ti to plela?

----------


## red sonja

Jesam, ali mi je dugo trebalo.
Cini mi se da je super ispao, sutra nam je prva proba. :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Red sonja! Svaka cast! I na pelenicama (koje zaista ne izgledaju kao početničke.. - koji je ono materijal na srednjoj peleni izvana.. kao traper?), a i cover izgleda luuudo super!

Koliko dugo ti je trebalo da ga istrikas?

----------


## red sonja

4 dana...
Plela sam odoka prema slici, tako da je bilo puno popravljanja, ali zavrsen je  :D 
Vjerujem da ce sljedeci ici brze.

A onaj tamni materijal je flis, ljepsi nisu imali u tom ducanu, a meni se zurilo.
Ali mi je propustila, ne znam zasto  :?

----------


## coccinella

Wow, Sonja, vuna ti je  :Naklon: !
Tako je uredno ispleteno.  :Klap:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Ali mi je propustila, ne znam zasto  :?


Bas sam ti sinoc htjela reci da se ne obeshrabris prije nego lanoliziras! Jesi li lanolizirala tu vunu?

----------


## red sonja

Propustio mi je flis - AIO, a vunu sam namakala nocas i sad se susi.
Javit cu dali radi, trebalo bi, 100% je vuna.
Za OiJ - cini mi se da sam negdje citala da bi trebala biti najmanje 80 % vuna za vunene zastitne

----------


## momtobe

> Propustio mi je flis - AIO, a vunu sam namakala nocas i sad se susi.
> Javit cu dali radi, trebalo bi, 100% je vuna.
> Za OiJ - cini mi se da sam negdje citala da bi trebala biti najmanje 80 % vuna za vunene zastitne


Mislim da treba biti 2 sloja flisa na mjestu gdje je inače ušiven uložak u peleni. Takvi su coveri od flisa, ili su od dva sloja kompletno.
Možda je u tome caka?

----------


## kailash

ooo kakva krasna vuna. pa ti si profi!!  :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## red sonja

Probat cu sasiti tako  :D 
Samo sam sad u stalnom nedostatku vremena, a sije mi se   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## shogi

red sonja, cover vuna :Smile: )) je ...nemam riječi...  :Naklon:  pravi si profi

----------


## red sonja

Soaker mi je propustio   :Crying or Very sad:  
I to jako brzo, mozda nakon samo jednog pi-pija.
A ja isplela jos jedan... 
Probat cu ga opet lanolizirat, pa vidjeti.
Odoh trazit topic o lanoliziranju pa cu tamo pitat da ne idem puno u OT.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Lanoliziraj jače, mora ti se lijepiti za ruke kad izvučeš iz vode. Mislim da je to tako kad nije kupljeni vuneni cover.

----------


## red sonja

Evo jos jedan soaker
Ipak trebam napraviti neke izmjene u kroju, siroki su nam oko trbuha   :Wink:

----------


## kailash

> Evo jos jedan soaker
> Ipak trebam napraviti neke izmjene u kroju, siroki su nam oko trbuha


ali to je tako uredno...ko tvornički
samo se ti utreniraj s krojevima, još ćemo ti početi slat narudžbe   :Wink:

----------


## red sonja

Tek sad vidim odgovor, ovca i janje.
Ljepio se poprilicno  :/ 
Probat cu jos koji put, dok ne uspijem   :Grin:  

A za urednost - imala sam dobru uciteljicu, koliko je ona toga isplela....

----------


## marta

Nevjerojatno uredan soaker, wooow. 
Moji nisu tako uredni, ali mi ne propustaju.
De ti nama lijepo redom ispricaj sta si radila pri lanoliziranju da ulovimo gresku.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja sam stvarno mislila da je to kupljen soaker, sve dok nije red sonja rekla da ga je sama isplela... stvarno je nevjerojatan!

A reci mi, ima li 2 sloja?! Jer aristocrats ima dva sloja!!

----------


## marta

Ovi homemade bi bili predebeli ako bi imali dva sloja. To kad sasijes cover od stofa, onda je ok da ima dva sloja. 

Al ne bi nikako trebalo tako propustati.
Ja koristim svoj HM soaker po noci, debeli je ali nista pretjerano, i dosta e labavo nastrikan i svejedno izdrzi cijelu noc. ponekad bude malo vlazan iznutra, ili pidjamica bude malo vlazna. Ali nikad nista nije bilo mokro osim kad je MM spremio potkosulju U soaker.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Ali nikad nista nije bilo mokro osim kad je MM spremio potkosulju U soaker.


  :Laughing:

----------


## red sonja

Marta   :Laughing: 
Nema dva sloja, ali sad imam dva soakera pa da probam tako? Prilicno je tanak, nije debela vuna, plela sam na igle br. 3.5 .
Nista, oprala sam ga sa baby samponom, isprala, napravila otopinu lanolina i vruce vode, kapnula jos kap sampona, dodala jos vode da bude mlaka i potopila. Malo sam ga izgnjavila   :Laughing:  i ostavila preko noci. Ujutro iscjedila i ostavila da se susi. Bio je ljepljiv dok je bio mokar, sada se osjeti samo malo.
Pucajte, da probam jos jednom, opet cemo sutra u vunu  :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja svoje HM ovako:

- 1 dcl vode
- pola kavene žličice lanolina
- kap šampona
- 3/4 L vruće ili dosta tople vode;

U 1 dcl kipuće vode stavim kap šampona i zatim lanolin, pustim da krčka minutu ili dvije, ulijem sve zajedno u kantu s toplom vodom i potopim vunenčak. Ostavim sat, dva, izvadim kada se voda zamlači, dakle postane ladnjikava. Dok je u vodi svakih petnaestak min. provrtim, gnjavim. Izvadim, ocijedim, ugnječim u ručnik, stavljam sušiti.
I poljubim ga za nepropusnost.

Red sonja, koliko je udio vune u vuni? Da ti nisu podvalili sintetiku?

Cure, bi li mi neka od vas splela jedan vunenčak za moju curu (13 kg, 87 cm, 18 mj.) jer takvog nemamo. Moja mama plete, ali slabo, pa joj treba jedan realni didaktički predložak. Naknada prema vašoj procjeni.

----------


## red sonja

Ovca i janje, imas pp   :Grin:  
Ok, probat cu na tvoj nacin, ja svog nisam poljubila, mozda se naljutio    :Laughing:  
A trebala bi biti 100% vuna, tako pise na deklaraciji, mislim da se Tina zove.
Ovo je neka baby vuna, moze se i u masini prati i njezna je pravo.

----------


## marta

Tina je slovenska i doista je 100% vuna.

----------


## marta

Crvena, i ja strikam na 3,5 igle. Nije to uopce tanko. Doduse ja sve strikam na te. Nije da su jedine koje imam ali mi najbolje leze u ruci...  :Laughing:

----------


## red sonja

Ok, mislila sam reci da nije bas debela vuna   :Laughing:  
Sad kad Maza legne, opet lanoliziram. 
Drzite mi fige   :Saint:

----------


## momtobe

Red sonja, držimo fige!!!

----------


## aries24

ništa od naših figa ako ona zaboravi poljubit soaker   :Razz:

----------


## momtobe

> ništa od naših figa ako ona zaboravi poljubit soaker


I zaželiti mu laku noć  :Razz:

----------


## red sonja

Cure, ja ih nisam imala kad temeljito lanolizirati pa cekaju danas da se vratim s posla   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ne mogu vjerovati kako uvijek kad nadjem za raditi nesto sto volim iskoci puno obaveza. Ali ne odustajem, niti ne posustajem   :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

to je pravi duh!

----------


## red sonja

Suhe su  :D 
Sutra je i opet proba. First thing in the morning.
Samo ... trebaju li biti ljepljive   :Embarassed: 
Potopila sam oboje u istu otopinu, one sto su se kupale prve su malo ljepljive. Smeta to?

----------


## red sonja

Opet pustile   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ne kuzim, kako, zasto...
Sad cu ih ubacit u masinu, da budu 'felted', pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Operi na 40 stupnjeva da malo zgusnu.

----------


## marta

Nemoj u masinu. Operi ih nekoliko puta na ruke. Primijetila sam da moji coveri sto ih vise perem bolje rade. Mislim da je u pitanju kemija kojom je vuna tretirana, od boje, pa do onog protiv moljaca, pa da se ne sfilca, pa ovo pa ono.
Nemoj odmah grubo   :Smile:

----------


## Engls

Ima li tko kroj bikini-cut?

----------


## Anita-AZ

Meni više uopće ne ide šivanje. Dugo već ni nisam ništa novo sašila, ali danas sam se tako veselila napraviti vuneni cover od štofa 100% vune (120kn/m).... i nije mi baš ispao.   :Sad:   Prevelik nam je i ne znam. Nije tako lijep kako sam očekivala da će biti. Trudila sam se oko tog miša i sveg... Mozda ce biti bolje za nocnu debelu pelenu.

No dobro, evo ga. Sad ga nosi, vidjet ćemo da li funkcionira što se tiče premakanja. Nisam ga lanolizirala još.

Slijedeći će biti bolji. Slobodno mogu uži kroj koristiti... malo sam pretjerala s ovim.

Unatoč neuspjehu, evo slike... a (ne)uspjeh (ne)premakanja javljam sutra.

http://public.fotki.com/Anita-AZ/hom...nenicover.html

----------


## marta

Vuneni ti je super, uopce ne kuzim sta te muci. Izgleda genijalno.   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

meni je isto prekrasan :D

----------


## red sonja

Anita, super je  :D Dali je i mis od vune?
a to sto je malo veci, pa i bebac ce narast, brzo  :Smile: 
Mi smo dans opet nosili nas, koji je poslije proslog neuspjeha samo opran, nije lanoliziran - i nije propustio :?

----------


## aries24

dakle
ja se lagano oporavila od početnog razočaranja mojim nesavršenim pelenicama (da, ja sam picajzlasta u nekim stvarima   :Rolling Eyes:   ) i odlučila završiti moje 2 pelene
hm, ovako izdaleka na slikama i ne izgledaju tako loše  :/ 
jako su mekane, ali još neisprobane

daklem, jedna je side snap kroj, druga front snap
krenite   odavde

----------


## slava

pelenice sjajno izgledaju. Kako si stavila drukere?

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Aries* bravo!! :D 

Hej, pa sto ti imas onu presu za plastične drukere? I ja bi je htjela. Smrc...

----------


## aries24

*slava*, imam prešu, kupila nedavno samo za pelene   :Grin:

----------


## slava

Ideš! Gdje si to nabavila i koliko košta?

----------


## aries24

u omnitehu, sve skupa oko 500 kn

----------


## Ena

aries24, jesu dobili alate za male drukere?

----------


## aries24

jesu, ali preselili su se iz d. vrapča u staru samoborsku cestu, u bivšu tvornicu pobjeda ili tako nekako

----------


## Ena

E, hvala ti na ovoj informaciji   :Kiss:  
A, znaš  da li rade i subotom?

Pogledala pelenice, super su. Pogotovo ova druga.   :Heart:

----------


## aries24

ne bih ti znala
nazovi i pitaj

----------


## Ena

hehe, bit će tako. 
Samo sam probala malo kraćim putem doznati,
da ne trošim novce za impulse, trebaju mi za pelene   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Aries  :Naklon: !

----------


## red sonja

Vidis da samo treba krenut dalje. Super suuu   :Klap:

----------


## ra

aries, kad kreće prodaja  :Grin:  svaka čast   :Naklon:  

inače, i ja sam odlučila okušati se u tim stvarima... kad prestanem raditi! popravili smo mašinu, ali obzirom da NIKAD nisam ništa sašila osim gumba, molim pomoć!

dakle, iskopala sam već brdo linkova.... ali: dajte mi pliz savjet-link na neki najnajjednostavniji kroj za najsmotaniju mene!

----------


## red sonja

Evo sta sam ja radila zadnjih dana. Sa ovim sam najzadovoljnija do sada.
Nadam se da ce i guza koja ce ga nositi biti zadovoljna   :Saint:

----------


## ra

*red sonja*   :Naklon:  

odo' ja odavde....

----------


## Sun

:Laughing:  RA, moge bi mi zajedno, pa da vidimo koja će grozniju pelenu uspjet sašiti.. Ja imam novu mašinu (kupila mi mama za prošli rođendan), ali sam totalni tudum, nekako smotana.. Zasad mi je domet porubljavanje hlača   :Razz:

----------


## an

Red Sonja -PREDIVNE su! Preslatke!

----------


## red sonja

Hvala vam   :Embarassed:  
Ali nemojte se obeshrabriti, pokusajte siti, moju prvu pelenu je trebalo sisati koliko mi se konac petljao. Za tu jednu sam potrosila citav konac   :Laughing:

----------


## ra

*sun*, zajedno smo jači. jedna će voziti mašinu, a druga potezati materijal i šišati viškove!

----------

da vam dodjem jedan vikend odrzati kratak tecaj?

----------


## ra

daphne,  :D !
to smo se ljetos još dogovarale!

----------


## Ena

Red sonja, zaista vrhunski   :Naklon:

----------

> daphne,  :D !
> to smo se ljetos još dogovarale!


ajd dogovorite se pa mi javite, ja cu doci...moze i na mob, sun ima broj

----------


## ra

:Kiss:

----------


## ra

:Kiss:

----------


## aries24

hvala cure, ja sam u nekim stvarima perfekcionist i najprije skupim 100 krojeva, pa se nikako odlučiti po kojem ću, pa mi onda ni to ne paše, pa idem sama izmišljati toplu vodu, pa mi fali koncentracije, pa......   :Rolling Eyes:  

red sonja, soaker je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

> hvala cure, ja sam u nekim stvarima perfekcionist i najprije skupim 100 krojeva, pa se nikako odlučiti po kojem ću, pa mi onda ni to ne paše, pa idem sama izmišljati toplu vodu, pa mi fali koncentracije, pa......


  :Laughing:

----------


## red sonja

Aries, ista sam   :Laughing:  
Sto se vidi i po trenutnom stanju u kuci,a ja pravim plan odakle da krenem 
Ali najbolje se samo u to upustiti, pa da vidis kuda te sve odvede   :Laughing:

----------


## luci2

da ne otvaram novi topic imam pitanje za cure koje imaju iskustva u naručivanju materijala preko interneta.Znam za stranicu www.dipershop,dali ima još koja stranica,koliko se čeka pošiljka,di je jeftinija poštarina,kolika je ustvari poštarina,mislila sam naručit PUL a možda i neki pamučni materijal.Zanimaju me vaša iskustva

----------


## coccinella

Ja sam naručivala nešto sa www.wazoodle.com i korektni su. Materijali su stigli točno za mjesec dana.  :/ 
Iskreno, meni to sve preskupo, samo eto, što kod nas ne možeš neke stvari kupiti.

----------


## luci2

ma i meni se čini skupo ali opet dođe jeftinije nego da kupiš gotove,mislila sam sašit malo više pelena pa mislim da će se isplatit
na ovoj stranici ima baš ljepih materijala,hvala ti

----------


## Anita-AZ

> hvala cure, ja sam u nekim stvarima perfekcionist i najprije skupim 100 krojeva, pa se nikako odlučiti po kojem ću, pa mi onda ni to ne paše, pa idem sama izmišljati toplu vodu, pa mi fali koncentracije, pa......   :


  :Smile:  Ovo kao da pišeš o meni...
BTW... ja imam maximum od dvije pelene istog kroja!   :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

I ja sam ljubomorna na tu prešu.
Evo, u Rijeci ćemo, možda, uspjeti nabaviti plastične drukere, ali mislim da neće biti preša u igri nego tuckanje čekićem.

----------


## Engls

Moram se pohvaliti...IMAMO PREŠŠŠŠU!!!  :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:

----------


## shogi

I ja sam htjela naručiti s wazoodle, oni imaju najbolji PUL, kažu iskusne, ali im je bio sav rasprodan  :Crying or Very sad:   pa sam se bacila na diapershop. Nemaju baš sve šta sam htjela, ali su imali PUL i microfleece i FOE što mi je bio prioritet... Javim kad stigne.
Nego, ima još dosta stranica s kojih se može naručivati, ali dok sa svake naručiš šta ti se čini bolje...ode lova na poštarinu  :Gumi-gumi:  
Evo još nekih:
http://www.diapercuts.com/store/Default.asp
http://www.sewshoppe.com/index.shtml
http://www.sewzannesfabrics.com/
http://www.acutabovefabrics.com/ ....neznam kakvi su.

Engls, jesi probala prešu? Jesi zadovoljna? Di si kupila?

----------


## luci2

Shogi dal znaš otprilike koliko dođe poštarine za platit

----------


## shogi

Na 48$ naplatili su 18$.

----------


## anjica

> Na 48$ naplatili su 18$.


 :shock: malo preeeviše

----------


## luci2

baš puno ali sad sam se zagrijala pa ću naručit pa kud puklo

----------


## Marija

da se pohvalim sa svojim ranim radovima:

ja sam krojila, uglavnom je mama šivala, ali sašila sam i ja ...
sad imamo 10 šivanih, 5 Mib, i stiže mi još 5 šivanih. A kupit ću naravno i koje rodine...

 prve pelenice

sad mi je samo žao što sam koristila flanel, jer mi se puno ljepše čine one od šifona i frotira

----------


## aries24

marija   :Klap:

----------


## anjica

*marija*  :Klap:

----------


## kailash

:Klap:   marija

----------


## vimmerby

joj marija, kak su lijepeee! ma bravo!   :Bouncing:

----------


## Riana

> marija



 :Kiss:

----------


## nikolicc

Da se pohvalimo :D , od današnjeg dana smo i mi na platnenima.Danas stigao Smib paket sa pet pelenica i dvoje zaštitnih, mada sam mrvicu razočarana jer smo dobili crvenu Doru.U međuvremenu dok sam čekala paket sašila sam domaće pelene, za sada 22 kom  :Embarassed:   i još pet čeka na izradu. Ovako , moja računica za 27  domaćih pelena je cca 400 kunića.Kupila 5 m flanela, jednu flanel plahtu 140* 240 cm, metar pamuka., stradala dva vel. ručnika i jedna njena flanel plahtica za kinderbet (koju ionako nismo nikad koristili jer spava sa nama) i naravno čičak traka i guma.Dakle sve skupa sa kupljenim pelenama nas nije izašlo više od tisuću kuna.STVARNO JEFTINO.  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Nikolicc, to se zove recikliranje!
I ja sam rasturila hrpu 'nepotrebnih' stvari po kući, trebam li naglasiti da smo jedva spasili nove plahte?!
Samo, mojih je, hm, dovoljno za još jedno četvero djece    :Embarassed:  .

----------


## may

evo i mene ovdje...
planiram sašiti koju pelenicu, vidjet ćemo hoću li doći do realizacije ili ću odustati pri prvom petljanju konca..  :/ 
ne moram napomenuti da nisam nikada ništa sašila...   :Grin:  
idem malo pročešljati topice, pa se javim sa hrpom pitanja...   :Laughing:

----------


## shogi

> da se pohvalim sa svojim ranim radovima:
> 
> ja sam krojila, uglavnom je mama šivala, ali sašila sam i ja ...
> sad imamo 10 šivanih, 5 Mib, i stiže mi još 5 šivanih. A kupit ću naravno i koje rodine...
> 
>  prve pelenice
> 
> sad mi je samo žao što sam koristila flanel, jer mi se puno ljepše čine one od šifona i frotira


tek sad vidjela, ma  :Zaljubljen:  

i nema ti šta biti žao...
u svom devetmjesečnom iskustvu prvo sam voljela flanelne, pa onda samo frotirne, pa opet flanelne, pa frotirne  :Laughing:  

a sad ih volim sve, samo da su platnene  :Joggler: 

I evo tata je zaželio jednu kompjutorsku: naša prva poketica   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

*shogi*  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ma ja stvarno ne mogu vjerovati! Ti si stvarno za.....   :Naklon:

----------


## shogi

:Embarassed:  hvala

i da, miš je s prednje strane (iako nisam sigurna da uz ovakav fosilni primjerak računala ide miš   :Laughing:  )

----------


## vimmerby

> Ma ja stvarno ne mogu vjerovati! Ti si stvarno za.....


potpisujem   :Klap:  

stalno čekam tvoje sličke da se divim umijeću!

----------


## Dolisa

Trazila sam PUL u nekoliko ducana s materijalima i nemaju...tete tamo nisu nikad ni cule za to, kazu nije materijal   :Rolling Eyes:  

Je li moguce da ga stvarno nema, i da li je to ono o cemu pricate kad kazete da narucujete preko interneta?

----------


## shogi

Dolisa, je, je  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

a da ju tek vidite u živo   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vimmerby

koga? 

shogi ili pelenu?   :Smile:

----------


## Dolisa

Da li se PUL slucajno moze kupiti u Sloveniji ili u Austriji? 
Jer ove su internetske cijene malo previsoke...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vimmerby

budući da je skupljanje pelena skup sport i da ću se izgleda načekati nekih paketića, 
moja draga mama (jer sam ja skroz naskroz antitalent za šivanje bilo kakve vrste) svom je unuku odlučila olakšati i ubrzati totalni prelazak na platnene

pa da vam ju malo pohvalim s pola njezinog dosadašnjeg uratka: 

*pelene by baka* 

ja mogu reći samo da sam ih rezuckala i pridonosila kuhanjem kave   :Grin:

----------


## Engls

Bjutiful,bjutiful...

----------


## anjica

> pa da vam ju malo pohvalim s pola njezinog dosadašnjeg uratka: 
> 
> *pelene by baka* 
> 
> ja mogu reći samo da sam ih rezuckala i pridonosila kuhanjem kave


wooooow    :Klap:

----------


## shogi

vimmerby, pelenice su jako, jako slatke  :Zaljubljen:  
i materijali  :Heart:  
i savršeno sašiveno...

----------


## shogi

Engls, sad sam malo škicnula i u tvoj album...ma imaš sve lijepe pelenice   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aries24

evo mene s 2 nove

moje morske
otvorene

----------


## anjica

> evo mene s 2 nove
> 
> moje morske
> otvorene


  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vimmerby

super su!  :D 

pa to su prave profi!

----------


## shogi

i uživo, i uživo :D ...meeeeekane...i skroz lijepi, neobični meterijal...

----------


## vimmerby

ajde me savjetujte malo o takvim "neobičnim" materijalima. 
ali da ih ne moram naručivati netom, ionako se zaigravam s pelenama. nego da se daju kupiti kod nas u dućanima.

pa da probamo.

mi smo dosad naše šivale od čiste klasike - flanela, frotira i nekog glatkog, ali laganog pamuka uglavnom za posteljine. e jesam ga sročila!   :Embarassed:  

znam da je i o tome bilo riječi, ali gdje to sad naći?!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni je jako lijepi 'neobičan' materijal felpa, iako je sasvim jednostavna stvar, ono pamučno mucasto od čega se rade trenirke. Nakon pranja i pranja je jako mekan.

----------


## shogi

vimmerby, nisam se dobro izrazila...neobično sam mislila na vanjski uzorak, a materijal je mislim šifon  :Embarassed:  .

Nego, i ja sam bila u potrazi za tim neobičnim=boljim materijalima, ali bezuspješno kod nas tj. u Zg.
Kad je ovca_i_janje spomenula felpu odmah sam skočila da idem kupiti...a ona u Rijeci  :Laughing:  .
Zato smo mi naručili hemp-fleece prek' neta, ima za kupiti i hemp-cotton, za probati...

Evo ti link di sam ja naučila o materijalima za pelene:
http://www.lucyluvs.com/pages/clothd...abrics.php#PUL

Na dva mjesta sam probala nagovoriti prodavače da nabave neke od materijala, ali ovim našim dućanima je sve skupo za naručiti, misle da to neće nikad prodati i onda ne naruče  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## Engls

Shogi:  :Love:  sve su SHM (self home made)...Kamarisove nam stoje i čekaju "skok",tj vrijeme kada će SHM prerasti,a većih SHM neće biti dovoljno...

----------


## Engls

A.uspjela si sa plastičnim drukerima?!Juhuuu...
Koji je omjer ili bolje rečeno kolika je šteta?  :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

*shogi*, tnx za link 

a za felpu prvi put čujem!   :Smile:

----------


## aries24

> A.uspjela si sa plastičnim drukerima?!Juhuuu...
> Koji je omjer ili bolje rečeno kolika je šteta?


samo 1 neuspjela od 16  :D

----------


## Engls

:Bouncing:  
Praksa ili sreća?

----------


## aries24

sreća, rekla bih   :Wink:

----------


## Engls

E,onda ći ja "plastično drukati" samo kada mi se srećica osmjehne.Npr kada me ptičica odabere...

----------


## luci2

danas nam je stigao pul :D točno za 15 dana,sad mi je baš žao da nisam naručila malo više

----------


## shogi

Engls, i kakvi su rezultati pd-a?
luci2, super :D , ja se više niti ne sjećam kad sam naručila svoj  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## thalia

cure, jel može iskusna pomoć?  8) 

treba mi dobar kroj za AIO, di da nađem? Radila bih (ne ja, mama   :Embarassed:  ) s flisom.

----------


## Engls

Danas nisam jedna od "sretnijih"... 8) 
...sva sreća ili sreća u jadnom danu...

----------


## luci2

i meni treba pomoc iskusnih sivalica,sivam AIO ali nikako da mi dobro ispadne onaj lastik izmedu nogica,kako da ga usijem da mi ne procuri-nemam ni jednu pelenu kupljenu pa da vidim

----------


## ana.m

a bih zamolila za pomoć neku iskusniju šivalicu iz Zagreba, htjela bih da mi pokaže kako sašioti pelene. Ja bih za svog bebeka sašila kojku sama a ne znam kako. Imma puno vremena jer sam doma pa tko je voljan pomoći mi bila bih jaaaaako zahvalna.   :Kiss:

----------


## Engls

Naša nova pelena...
http://public.fotki.com/engls/moje-p.../dsc01023.html

----------


## nikolicc

Ajme, kako je slatka.  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

*Engls*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Engls

:Kiss:

----------


## Dolisa

Engls   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vimmerby

predivno!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## klara

imam jedno pitanje: je li dobra ideja u pelenu ušiti dio tetra pelene (ona klasična od gaze)? Imam puno izrezanih komada pa sam ih mislila iskoristiti. Je li netko to radio - kakve su za upijanje?

----------


## aries24

nisam radila, al zvuči dobro, ionako se koristi kao uložak

----------


## Engls

Upijaju odlično.Ja sam čak i sašila jednu kao  unutrašnji sloj pelene (naličje pelene).Nekako se vremenom stvrdne i razvuče na jednu stranu (barem se to nam adesilo). Možda ju je bolje ostaviti  kao zaseban uložak. :?

----------


## bauba

Za sada imam tri pelene kojima je tetra unutarnja strana (dva sloja tetri) i još sam unutra ušila uložak od 4 sloja tetri i 2 flanela. Izvana sam stavila ili mako ili flanel. Oprala sam ih 2 puta i drže se odlično. Zanima me kako će se ponašati u praksi.   :Smile:  
Ovdje imam fotkice svojih prvih sašivenih pelena- ne vidi se dobro ona koja je sa tetrom unutra...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Engls

b.  :Klap:

----------


## pipo

šivalice prekrasno  :Smile:  
da li možete staviti koji kroj?
Ja pokušavam, i mučim se s lastikom.
Kupila sam jednu rodinu, prevrćem je sa svih strana, možda ću skužiti?
I kroj za pletene ako imate?
Idem dalje raditi
pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## bauba

Pipo:

http://www.diapersewing.com/
http://www.ottobredesign.com/en/print/pdf/vaippa_en.pdf
http://www.geocities.com/cold_wy/mamabirdpatterns2.pdf

Ima ih još puuuno na netu, pa proguglaj. I sretno.

----------


## Engls

P. prelistaj malo ovaj topic i naći ćeš brdo krojeva...Moj omiljeni je ovaj

----------


## Engls

Ljetna pelena...

----------


## bauba

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

Engls... prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen:   :Naklon:

----------


## mamuška

pohvale za pelenuške i od mamuške!   :Naklon:

----------


## twinmama

Pelenice su prekrasne sve redom :D 
Posebno mi se svidio ormarić za pelene kod vimmerby  :Heart:  
prirodno s prirodnim,ma oduševljena sam  :Klap:

----------


## vimmerby

*Engls*, jel se moram opet ponavljati? 
ma naravno da moram!   :Smile:  

prekrasno!   :Zaljubljen:  sve!

i opet se zavidno pitam zakaj je neke priroda tak obdarila talentom?!


*twinmama*, tnx   :Love:  , čim sam ga vidla znala sam da je idealan baš za pelene, marame, sling i sl.

----------


## Layla

Jaaako uredne pelene od vimmerby, jel se to jede?!?  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Stvarno lijepa kolekcija..imam jedan narančasti takav ormarić, onaj s rupama, jedva čekam da i ja počnem u njega slagati pelenice..  :Cekam:

----------


## Ana :-)

Sve cure koje šivaju tako predivne pelenice zaslužuje jedan   :Naklon:  

Svaka vam čast   :Klap:

----------


## vimmerby

> Jaaako uredne pelene od vimmerby, *jel se to jede*?!?


pelene ili vimmerby?   :Razz:

----------


## Engls

Fala...  :Embarassed:

----------


## klara

*pipo* jesi li se snašla?
I ja cijeli dan otkrivam toplu vodu, a mislim  da ovaj link od *baube* objašnjava Rodinu pusu.

Što je to *terry cloth*?

Ja sam uspjela sašit dvije pelenice (prije nego sam vidjela link ). Nisu još za izložbu ali svaka sljedeća će biti bolja  :Smile: 

*Engls* super mi je tvoj kompletić s haljinicom. Samo šteta što moraš pelenu pokrit sa zaštitnim gačicama. Ili to rješiš nekako drugačije? (Pretpostavljam da pelena nije AOI jer od tog materijala ne bi šivala i haljinicu)

*Ana* nije šivanje tako komplicirano, probaj  :Wink:  (Jasno da neće uspjeti super od prve)

----------


## Engls

Stavila sam 3-slojni uložak od flisa,ali obzirom da ide ljeto,a mi smo na bazenu ne namjeravam stavljati zaštitne.Sašila sam dvije iste pelene ,pa ćemo moći u kompletu i kući. :Grin:

----------


## ra

*klara*, baš mi je drago da ti je krenulo  :D i veselim se vidjeti prve pelenice.
terry - frotir  :Wink:

----------


## Mama Medo

engls,   :Zaljubljen:  predivne su pelene.. a oni kompletići tek!

----------


## Layla

> Layla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jaaako uredne pelene od vimmerby, *jel se to jede*?!?  
> 
> 
> pelene ili vimmerby?


hehehe, pelene   :Smile:  

vimmerby nismo škicali...a znaš, kad jednom vidiš pelene, onda samo želiš vidjeti još, još, još ljepše, još slađe, još, još..  :Smile:  
šta će bit kad iz faze gledanja prijeđem u fazu trošenja (novca)  :Smile:  
mislim da ću probat ponovno otkrit svoj talent za šivanje   :Smile:  

da mi je bar mama malo bliže...

----------


## bimba iaia

*engls*,baš su slatki kompletići...i curica u njima!  :Zaljubljen:  
A vunene gaćice...šta su i one tvojih ruku djelo?
Kako si zadovoljna njima?Bolje vuna ili flis?

----------


## Engls

b.i.hvala...
Vunene su iz _Kolekcije TB_...
Osobno mi je draža vuna,ali nikako pronaći vremena za završiti započete...Od flisa imam par komada i jako sam zadovoljna.U rasprave o tome što je bolje ne ulazim,jer nemam neku popišanku.  :Grin:  
Nama svake zaštitne drže. :D

----------


## vimmerby

> *a znaš*, kad jednom vidiš pelene, onda samo želiš vidjeti još, još, još ljepše, još slađe, još, još..


o da, znam    :Wink:  




> šta će bit kad iz faze gledanja prijeđem u fazu trošenja (novca)  
> mislim da ću probat ponovno otkrit svoj talent za šivanje


bez brige, kad ga i otkriješ vjeruj mi da te to ipak neće spriječiti da i dalje surfaš, gledaš i naručuješ krasne pelene

hm, sve se pitam kad se dođe do one faze koju je nedavno spomenula klmama, a u kojoj ti je samo važno da pelene budu dobre, ne i kak izgledaju  :/

no, to je već priča za drugu temu...

----------


## bauba

Skroz sam zaražena sa "umjetničkim" pelenicama pa sam i ja sinoć nešto pokušala: imajte na umu da sam totalni početnik u šivanju i da tek otkrivam  što bih sve mogla..   :Embarassed:  
Istina, najlakše bi mi bilo naručiti netom one sa fenomenalnim uzorcima no tješim se da moooožda mogu poneku i sašiti.
I hoću, nadam se one M, ove S su mi "školica šivanja". :D
Evo kaj sam uspjela, za početak, ušiti na pelene:
nove dvije

----------


## Dolisa

bauba  :Klap:  

o, ako je ovo pocetak, sta ce tek biti kad se uhodas... :D

----------


## bauba

> o, ako je ovo pocetak, sta ce tek biti kad se uhodas...


Razvod braka  :?
Neću se micati od mašine dok ne napravim bolju, ljepšu, maštovitiju...  :Grin:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Engls

b. vidjevši tvoje uratke nikad ne bih rekla da si početnica...  :Klap:  
još,još....pokaži nam još!

----------


## anamar

*bauba* krasne pelenuške   :Heart:  

imam jedno pitanje za iskusne šivalice. gdje kupite one velike dukere za pelene? 
meni šije sveki i za sada smo na čičku. ali imamo neke krojeve za veće pelene, koje bi mogli smanjivat drukerima, a nigdje nismo našle kupit velike drukere (samo neke male na traci). 
inače imamo kliješta za metalne drukere, moglu li se ona koristiti i za plastične?

----------


## lucylu

bauba pelenice su za 5   :Zaljubljen:  
svaka cast   :Naklon:

----------


## bimba iaia

> Dolisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> o, ako je ovo pocetak, sta ce tek biti kad se uhodas...
> 
> 
> Razvod braka  :?
> Neću se micati od mašine dok ne napravim bolju, ljepšu, maštovitiju...


Razvod braka   :Laughing:  
A ja će otvorit ordinaciju:bračne terapije i odvikavanje.
Terapija će biti radna:još djece i još pelena(koje će šivati par)...  :Laughing:  

Bauba,pelena su baš slatke  :Heart:

----------


## mamabanana

samo da vas pohvalim, sve ste fantastične!   :Naklon:  
jedva čekam da vam se pridružim - ja sam još u fazi isključivog kupovanja gotovih  :Wink:  jer vremena nemam ni za skuhat ručak, a kamoli za odvažit se na takvu avanturu, ali mi smo još mali pa ima vremena...
za početak imam ideju napraviti jednostavni vuneni cover tipa    ovog   (na sredini stranice) pa pitanje za iskusne - sašiti vuneni štof, jel to to? ili je stvar ipak malo više tricky?
 :Kiss:

----------


## marta

mamabanana, ne bi trebalo biti tricky. vunenih stofova imas u kojoj god boji zelis. mozes ga prethodno i filcati, pa ti sigurno nece propustati. 

jedino ne znam kako napraviti obrube.

----------


## mamabanana

> mamabanana, ne bi trebalo biti tricky. vunenih stofova imas u kojoj god boji zelis. mozes ga prethodno i filcati, pa ti sigurno nece propustati. 
> 
> jedino ne znam kako napraviti obrube.


ok, glupo pitanje - filcanje je ono kad se opere u mašini na vruće? jel to znači da vuna se onak 'očerupa' - nemam bolji izraz   :Laughing:  
mislim da se obrubi ni ne rade, sam se presavije vuna i oba se kraja ušiju u šav...?

drugo pitanje - koristite li neki poseban konac i/ili bod za rastezljive materijale. (jesu li ti vuneni štofovi uopće rastezljivi? mislim, ovakav cover bi trebao biti...)
jesam vas sad zadavila...   :Embarassed:

----------


## marta

vuneni stofovi nisu raztezljivi. ali ni gace ne moraju biti rastezljive, samo obrubi bi trebali biti.

filcanje je kad operes na recimo 40°C u masini pa se vuna onako "zgusne".

----------


## mamabanana

thanks marta   :Kiss:  
čim nešto iskemijam, javim se da se pohvalim. ak će bit za pohvalu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pipo

bauba hvala :D 
engls hvala :D 
klara jučer sam skrojila 3 pelenica, a lastiku još nisam stavila  :Rolling Eyes:  , javljam se dalje sa šivanjem. :D  Danas sam u gužvi jer sam bila UTZ, (glavica je prema dolje :D, sve je o.k. ), pa za porodiljni, cijeli dan sam vani.
Cure na koliko stupnjeva perete vunene pelene od štofa, a što iznutra stavite platno ili sl. da ne grebe?
I kako stavljate drukere?
Pusica svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Ana :-)

Ima koja mama da šije platnene koje se mogu kupiti kod nje?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

MOJE ISKUSTVO SA ŠTOFOM;

- kupiti takav da ne grebe, potajno probajte nasloniti ga malo na lice ili, još bolje, usne;
- štofovi u intenzivnim bojama znaju jaaaako puštati boju, i desetak pranja ako treba, pa akp vam se ne da natezati s tim kupite neku blažu boju; ja preferiram svijetlije da vidim kad uleti kenjaža negdje postrance;
- kroj zaštitnih gaćica, na čičak, tako sam ja radila, na drukere je bolje, ali nemam drukericu pa... odlično je i ovo;
- filcala i nisam, mislim da nije bilo neke razlike; 
- prala na programu za vunu i u mašini, a nešto i na 60 stupnjeva, uvijek preživjelo;
- lanolizirati malo obilnije nego što se preporuča za industrijske vunene zaštitne;
- za male pare puno veselja i zdravlja.

OSOBNO MI JE JAKO DOBRA STVAR I VUNENI DŽERSEJ JER JE RASTEZLJIV, pa ako nađete njega, izaberite ga radije nego štof.

PIPO, nema vunenih pelena, samo soakera, navlake, zaštitnih, zato ništa ne treba unutra, ide na pelenu.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Usput, ima li netko NB kroj zaštitnih koji mu je perfektan?

----------


## anamar

> imam jedno pitanje za iskusne šivalice. gdje kupite one velike dukere za pelene? 
> meni šije sveki i za sada smo na čičku. ali imamo neke krojeve za veće pelene, koje bi mogli smanjivat drukerima, a nigdje nismo našle kupit velike drukere (samo neke male na traci). 
> inače imamo kliješta za metalne drukere, moglu li se ona koristiti i za plastične?


kvotam sama sebe, ali zar nitko ne zna ništa o drukerima  :?

----------


## hildegard

Pregledala sam slikice i kaj hoću reči je Engls, bauba   :Naklon:  (i nek se ne srde one koje nisam spomenula, stvarno sam se pogubila dugo me nije bilo) , pelene su prekrasne  :D.

*vimmerby* di ti je taj ormar, nebrem ga najti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Engls

Ja imam prešu za drukere.Nisam nigdje našla plastične drukere  koji se mogu staviti na pelene na drugačiji način. Ima i manjih za našiti,ali nije baš zabava i na izgleda bjutiful...

----------


## vimmerby

> *vimmerby* di ti je taj ormar, nebrem ga najti


evo ga draga tu je 
(on je inače zvijezda drugog topica, tu je malo zalutal, pa ga valjda zato nebreš najti   :Smile:  )

ali nije baš tak spektakularni kak sad ispada!

----------


## hildegard

vimmerby  :shock:  ne samo na ormarić nego i cijeli albumčić.
Krasno   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Engls

v.  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vimmerby

:Embarassed:  

hvala...

----------


## klara

Jeee skužila sam kako sašit pelenu kako treba. Odustala sam od analiziranja Rodine puse i traženja uputa po netu i ušila lastiku po svome - i dobro je ispalo.
Zadovoljna sam s tehni?kim detaljima - lastika, ?i?ak i ostalo :D (drukere nisam stavljala, to je prekomplicirano za po?etak). Na estetici bi se moglo poraditi  :Wink: . Ina?e upotrijebila sam staru majicu i staru plahtu, onako za po?etak. Ali efikasnont još ne možemo isprobati jer ?ekam da mi stignu zaštitne ga?ice od MIB- a.

Evo slikice (na manekenki i bez nje):
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1925/pelena1uu3.jpg
http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/6396/pelena2ks0.jpg
http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/5238/pelena3qk2.jpg

----------


## bimba iaia

*vimmerby*,wow i za ormari? i za pelenuške!
*klara*,  :Klap:

----------


## bimba iaia

*vimmerby*,wow i za ormaric i za pelenuske!
*klara*,  :Klap:

----------


## coccinella

vimmerby  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anamar

> Ja imam prešu za drukere.Nisam nigdje našla plasti?ne drukere  koji se mogu staviti na pelene na druga?iji na?in. Ima i manjih za našiti,ali nije baš zabava i na izgleda bjutiful...


bit mog pitanja je bio: gdje kupiš te velike drukere i jel ta preša koju imaš proizvedena isklju?ivo za plasti?ne drukere ili je univerzalna (metalni i plasti?ni) ?

----------


## anamar

> Ja imam prešu za drukere.Nisam nigdje našla plasti?ne drukere  koji se mogu staviti na pelene na druga?iji na?in. Ima i manjih za našiti,ali nije baš zabava i na izgleda bjutiful...


bit mog pitanja je bio: gdje kupiš te velike drukere i jel ta preša koju imaš proizvedena isklju?ivo za plasti?ne drukere ili je univerzalna (metalni i plasti?ni) ?

----------


## anamar

> Ja imam prešu za drukere.Nisam nigdje našla plasti?ne drukere  koji se mogu staviti na pelene na druga?iji na?in. Ima i manjih za našiti,ali nije baš zabava i na izgleda bjutiful...


bit mog pitanja je bio: gdje kupiš te velike drukere i jel ta preša koju imaš proizvedena isklju?ivo za plasti?ne drukere ili je univerzalna (metalni i plasti?ni) ?

----------


## Engls

Jesam seljanka!  :Embarassed:  
Omniteh,Stara samoborska.Bivša tvornica ili skladište Jedinstvo na Jankomiru.

----------


## Engls

I Aries je tamo kupovala prešu i drukere.Moje iskustvo sa njihovim plasti?nim drukerima je grozno.Kada kupuješ drukere kupuješ i dodatak koji se prišarafi na prešu,pa možeš imati i plasti?ne i metalne drukere. Ja sam uzela oboje, a sada koristim samo metalne.Plasti?ni su neki jeftilen,a ne dihtaju baš naj,naj...Namjeravam kupiti neke kvalitetne preko interneta,pa ima dati još jednu šansu.
Koristim metalne drukere,one koji idu na dje?je maji?ice,bodije,...

----------


## Engls

klara: ti kao da si šila pelene za moje"Orke"...Crno-bijela kombinacija predstavlja moj klub.

----------


## vimmerby

*klara*,   :Klap:  

?uj, a kakva ti je ono lijepa pozadina na prvoj slici s trešnjicama i jagodicama, ha? 
to bi bila baš krasna ljetna pelenica, znaš   :Mljac:  

(ja ve? naveliko automatski prou?avam posteljinu i stolnjake ljudima po ku?ama i sl. - mislim da mi treba odmor...)

p.s. skroz ste me iznenadile kaj vam se stvarno tak svi?a taj ormari?!   :Smile:

----------


## anamar

*engls* hvala !

----------


## klara

> ...
> ?uj, a kakva ti je ono lijepa pozadina na prvoj slici s trešnjicama i jagodicama, ha? 
> to bi bila baš krasna ljetna pelenica, znaš


To je platno u koje sam obukla spužve po kojima se Sunčica valja i vježba puzanje. Trebale su ići na treasu na ljuljačku, ali kad sam vidjela kako su Sunčici fora na terasi sam ostavila stare.
Imam još tog materijala, ali to je obično platno za posteljinu, je li to pretvrdo za pelene  :?  

Inače vimmerby i ja gledam (i uništavam) posteljinu i stoljnjake, iako sam tek počela šivati pelene. (Svekrva se skoro naljutila na meme kad sam od novih jastučnica koje mi je poklonila sašila Sunčici šeširić  :Rolling Eyes:  )

I meni se sviđa tvoj ormarić  :Zaljubljen: 

*Engls* Pelena je slučajno crna, jer je takve boje bila majica koja je nastradala. Ali zašto ne bi bila crna. Kao da plene moraju biti bijele i šarene, a majice roze ili svjetloplave  8)

----------


## Engls

K. ne strahuješ da ti ne pusti boju?! Hrabro,hrabro...

----------


## klara

> K. ne strahuješ da ti ne pusti boju?! Hrabro,hrabro...


Majica je bila stara, ne pušta boju hehe

----------

